# Need Help - Car Alarm won't turn off.



## smalserbob (7 mo ago)

New to me 1998 Z-3 with a 2.8. Sweet little roadster, but I changed the battery and no amount of single or multiple clicks of the fob buttons will turn it off. The red alarm light blinks after the sound ends. Nor will pulling the fuses labeled for the alarm in the fuse box, No alarm instruction sheet was provided and the manual doesn't mention alarms or the fob buttons at all.
Thanks,








Bob


----------

